# Prendre ses aises



## Corsicum

Comment dit-on : « _Prendre ses aises_ » ?
Merci


----------



## Necsus

_Mettersi comodi/in libertà_, je dirais. Mais je crois qu'il dépend du contexte, probablement il peut aussi signifier _prendersela comoda_.


----------



## Corsicum

Merci Necsus


----------



## L'equilibrista

"Mettersi a proprio agio".
​


----------



## Corsicum

Merci, je cherchais aussi l'usage de "agio"


----------

